# just a few queries about mikes cd's



## gbrown546 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey all,So im currently on day 3 of mikes cd's and i have noticed a big improvement already. On less meds and havent really given IBS much thought. Anyways, ive got a few questions about the cd's. Number 1, while i'm listening to them, is it normal to get slightly distracted? Sometimes, ill be listening to what mike is saying, then ill be thinking of random things not associated with IBS and that dont have much relevance to the hypnotherapy. Its like it is a lack of concentration as sometimes i am quite fidgety during them.My 2nd question is even though ive been listening to what he has been saying, i can't remember hardly anything of what ive heard. I didnt know if this meant i was so relaxed i was just letting his voice go into my head or whether i wasnt listening well enough.My final question is when the session is over,a lot of people say they feel refreshed when they are brought round. I do mine quite late at night so i can relax more so when i come out of the session, i'm fairly tiredish. Am i meant to feel like this?Sorry if these questions are straight forward. They are just niggling on my brain and just want some reassurance.Thank you


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

GBIt is fine and normal for your thoughts to drift on occasion during the sessions. I used to think of the distracted thoughts like balloons... and just let them bounce in and right back out of my head.On the listening.... don't worry.... if your conscious mind isn't hearing it all..(I slept through much of what poor Mike said...lol) your subconscious is where all the work is happening...On your 3rd question....well like I said.. by the end of the session (and mostly before that...) I was fast asleep. I also listened at bedtime. So ... no worries.Also don't forget the FAQ (frequently asked questions) thread about Mike's program thumbtacked right above us here if you have more questions. Just read through that and see if you can find your answers!Here is the thread if you are having trouble finding it:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=40068Consider yourself reassured. BQ


----------

